# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Veel verschil kwaliteit kankerbehandelingen' - NU.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*&#39;Veel verschil kwaliteit kankerbehandelingen&#39;*
*NU.nl*
HILVERSUM - De kwaliteit van kankerbehandelingen verschilt per ziekenhuis. In het ene ziekenhuis hebben patiÃ«nten een grotere kans op overlijden dan in het andere. Dat blijkt uit een rapport van KWF Kankerbestrijding, waarover het televisieprogramma *...*

*en meer &raquo;*


Lees verder...

----------

